#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Чудесная крия-тантра "Siddhaikavīratantram"

## Shus

Одна из ранних. Божество - особая форма Манджушри.  Содержит 55 мантр для различных магических действий.
https://read.84000.co/translation/UT22084-089-001.html

The Tantra of Siddhaikavīra is a tantra of ritual and magic. It is a relatively short text extant in numerous Sanskrit manuscripts and in Tibetan translation. Although its precise date is difficult to establish, it is arguably the first text to introduce into the Buddhist pantheon the deity Siddhaikavīra—a white, two-armed form of Mañjuśrī. The tantra is primarily structured around fifty-five mantras, which are collectively introduced by a statement promising all mundane and supramundane attainments, including the ten bodhisattva levels, to a devotee who employs the Siddhaikavīra and, presumably, other Mañjuśrī mantras. Such a devotee is said to become a wish-fulfilling gem, constantly engaged in benefitting beings. Most of the mantras have their own section that includes a description of the rituals for which the mantra is prescribed and a brief description of their effects. This being a tantra of the Kriyā class, the overwhelming majority of its mantras are meant for use in rites of prosperity and wellbeing.

----------

Aion (13.12.2019), Alex (13.12.2019), Anthony (13.12.2019), Dio-Deni (14.12.2019), Александр Казань (27.02.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (13.12.2019)

----------

